
Delaware judge suggests turning to Blockchain to Protect Investor Votes - thisisit
https://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2016/10/21/turning-to-blockchain-to-protect-investor-votes/
======
thisisit
Non-paywall link: [https://archive.fo/JTFS4](https://archive.fo/JTFS4)

